# measure for a bit



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

im trying to get Major all new tack since almost all that I use right now is borrowed. I need to know how to measure for bit size. weird question, I know...but while shopping for bits I realized that they all have sizes on them. Also, any advice on headstall buying would be much appreciated!


some info on my horse in case ya need it: TWH, he is about 11 years old, his saddle is most likely gonna be an aussie endurance (well im leaning heavily towards those anyway) I think thats everything....but if I left something important out let me know.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I know you can use a piece of string to measure the mouth. Just attach it to a halter. But I don't recall how many inches you're suppose to add to the measurement. 
Heres an article I found where they use a hose hope it helps 
Measure Your Horse's Mouth for Proper Bit Sizing


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

oh sounds like it will work...at least get me in the ballpark....wich is really all I need. I will give it a try tomorrow, when its light outside and easier to see.


----------



## eralcx3 (Jan 5, 2009)

The average size for a bit for a full grown horse is 5 inches.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

eralcx3 said:


> The average size for a bit for a full grown horse is 5 inches.



I would consider 5 to be quite small. granted I come from the hunter/jumper world where 16.2 is an average size horse.... but I have a quarter pony that uses a 5.5. I can use that bit on a lot of smaller horses and my 5.75 on most of the larger ones. My 5.25 is generally my pony bit. I have a 4.5 that i use on itty bitty ponies. 

Take a piece of string and stick it in his mouth like a bit. Measure from one edge of his mouth to the other. That is your bit size. It is always better to be too big then too small.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I didnt realize how tough it is to buy tack for horses. I have no experience so I have no way of knowing if Majors mouth is kinda small, average or big. I appreciate everyones input...ty so very much. I really dont know what I would do without this forum and all the helpful people here. I plan on gettin Major all new tack before the end of this coming weekend. I want to get him a new halter, lead rope, bridle, saddle and saddle pad. Now...thanks to ya'll...maybe I will get it right


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

upnover, I have to disagree with you. 5" is the average size for a horse. I would strongly suggest measuring your horse's mouths regardless of what you currently use. 

My 1,100 lb QH only measures 5", my 13h pony measures 4 3/4". The 1,220 16.1 QH I had for training last summer measured for 5 1/4". Having a bit that is too large is like walking in shoes that are too large - they just don't do the job properly. 

The way I measure a mouth is to tie a string on to a thin stick, fit the string in my horse's mouth with the stick against one side of his mouth, as I would a bit, and mark the other side of the string with a Magic Marker. Then all I need to do is measure between the stick and the mark I made.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

sandy2u1 said:


> im trying to get Major all new tack since almost all that I use right now is borrowed. I need to know how to measure for bit size. weird question,


Take a bit you know fits and measure the the mouthpiece only ( the part that actually goes in the mouth). That is the length from the inside of the ring on one side to the inside of the ring on the other side.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> The way I measure a mouth is to tie a string on to a thin stick, fit the string in my horse's mouth with the stick against one side of his mouth, as I would a bit, and mark the other side of the string with a Magic Marker. Then all I need to do is measure between the stick and the mark I made.


and add 1/2".


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> upnover, I have to disagree with you. 5" is the average size for a horse.



well like i said, maybe my perspective of "average" is a little off.  the majority of the horses at our barn are giant warmbloods with clunky heads so there are quite a few big bits floating around. I definitely agree with measuring your horse's mouth to know for sure though. I just bought a 5.25 for my quarter pony hoping it would fit and it was so small the rings were pinching in the sides of his mouth.


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

My 15hh gelding has a 6" bit and its a little bit on the small side.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

upnover said:


> I just bought a 5.25 for my quarter pony hoping it would fit and it was so small the rings were pinching in the sides of his mouth.


How are you measuring? A bit is measured on the inside not the outside. the measurement is only the part that goes in his mouth. Is that what you are measuring?

In ~30 years of horse ownership I've only had 2 or 3 horses that needed a larger bit then 5"s - Up to this date, I've owned 87 horses (including ponies) - and "yes" I've kept a log on each one.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> In ~30 years of horse ownership I've only had 2 or 3 horses that needed a larger bit then 5"s - Up to this date, I've owned 87 horses (including ponies) - and "yes" I've kept a log on each one.


Yes, but if they have all been basically the same breed or derivative, you wouldn't be seeing a cross section. What kind of variety have you had?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

In the mix, I've had everything from a 16.2 TB, one Hanovarian, through several Arabs, and many QH.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

87 horses!!! Will you adopt me??


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

^^^That was a little OT so back to the topic at hand..

OK... back to the subject at hand. Since you are new to horses and are buying your first tack, I suggest you buy quality. It will cost more up front but with care it can last a lifetime. I would recommend you taking the tack that you have with you while shopping. It will make sizing a WHOLE lot easier and give you a solid reference for things that you like and don't like about the tack you have and the tack you want.

I'll add some pictures of what I would buy and why... Hope it helps.


Headstall ~ I like browbands. And I like ties on my headstalls instead of chicago screws. ( I check the ties but not the screws...Don't know why I'm like that but I realize that that, is just me. ) 
http://horsesaddleshop.amazonwebsto...froogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_source=froogle


Reins ~ I like looped reins. I fiddle around and end up dropping split reins. I don't show, and I mainly trail ride, also my horses are well schooled in neck reining. These factors along with the possibility of me having a soda, other canned beverage or cigarette in my free hand also influence my decision on looped reins. 

Some of the reins I like.

http://www.thetackstop.com/cottonropingreins.htm <-- Flat cotton roping reins. I love the feel of these. The more you use them the softer they get. I also like reins with snaps at the end. Downsides of these are that they get dirty fast. ( I buy black for good reins/ white for night time things)

http://www.enasco.com/product/C27587N <-- These too are cotton reins, they are split. ( I tie them if need be) Sometimes the popper on the end is handy for a less than willing horse. :wink:

I have also used barrel reins (they're a tad shorter) but I like them, I have also used nylon looped reins and not had problems either. I just prefer the feel of cotton.

Hope I helped. These are just what I'd look for. Happy Shopping!!! Have fun and remember if you're not showing, you can buy whatever your heart desires and whatever you like!!! No rules for us happy hackers!!!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

87 - but that includes several ponies and a few gaited horses.

OF COURSE I'll adopt you! How well do you clean stalls and pitch hay?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm meticulous!!!  I even come pre-equipped with callouses on my hands and a set of pink chore gloves for that overtime work!!! *notice* I can't drive a tractor with a darn!!!! But I can back a trailer!!! :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have had mostly QH and similar sized horses although my bay mustang has a very large head and requires a 5 1/2 inch bit. Most of the others used a 5" comfortably. I have a Percheron that I will have to get a much bigger bit for though. You can use a string or a straw, or even a stick and mark each side of their mouth then add 1/2 inch. That is the bit size that you need.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> In the mix, I've had everything from a 16.2 TB, one Hanovarian, through several Arabs, and many QH.


Yup, all typically small to average mouths... What about Stdbds, drafts, Haflingers, blah blah blah...

Would be interesting to hear from another TWH owner -- what size their bit is..


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

northernmama said:


> Yup, all typically small to average mouths... What about Stdbds, drafts, Haflingers, blah blah blah...
> 
> Would be interesting to hear from another TWH owner -- what size their bit is..


True, and that is what I said; but we are hearing from posters that have 15 h horses and ponies - not draft horses, and they are using 6" mouths??. I stand by my original statement "the average size" horse is 5". 

(One of the 87 was a TWH named Winston's Dazzler who had a 5" mouth. I used the same bit he had as a show horse)


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Actually, I came back on here to edit what I had just posted... while I was in the barn I was thinking about it... Yes, average is 5". I also wanted to say that I know nothing about Hanoverians. 

Also, the height and weight of a horse do not give any guidance to the size of a bit. All the people that posted about measuring are quite right.

Edited to add: why are you going through so many laptops, Iride? You do know that you're not supposed to let the horses play with them, right?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

On the salesman's recommendation, I bought an Acer and in one week's time, all three had a problem that their Geek Squad couldn't figure out. I then bought an HP and that ran into a hardware problem; so HP support gave me the choice of them picking it up and fixing (down time of ~2 weeks) or return it - which I did. I have another HP now, 17" screen and loads of goodies. 24 hours and still working!! (btw, my Dell is still humming along after several trips to Europe and running nearly 24/7 for 4 years)

I run my business on a computer and I can't begin to tell you how much time I have invested in setting up each one.

Anyway, sorry for the rant ... now back to the thread!


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

thanks everyone!!! you are all so helpful . It looks like I may have to be ordering a bit online, wich makes knowing the right size even more important. I went to the local tack shop yesterday and they only had like 4 to choose from and one of those looked really really harsh! I did manage to come out of there with a really pretty halter, matching lead rope, and 4 safe-guard wormers (1 for Major and 1 for each of his pasture mates). Dumas...thanks for your really helpful tips on buying tack. I have never thought of using cotton reins. do they look good? I cant really use the split-reins yet...I feel like I dont hold them right and am always afraid of dropping 1. No...I dont show, but now that I finally got the money to buy all new tack...im gonna try to get him tack that really looks good on him...he's to pretty to be going around in old worn out tack that doesnt fit him properly. Of course, my first priority is his comfort! Iride....87 horses!!!!!!!!!!!!! No wonder you give such great training advice...I bet youve seen a little bit of everything :wink:.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm around ALL western horses ALL the time. I haven't seen anything other for nearly 15 yrs or more. Sooooo... My judgement on how they look may be a bit skewed. 

I think they look fine. If they're clean and in good condition, I don't have an issue with the look of most reins. I'm more picky about headstalls and saddles.

Your comfort is more important IMO. How do they feel in your hands? are they easy to work with? is the diameter too large or small? Do they make a tangley mess when you try to put the headstall on?? Are they long enough? Too short?
Those are the things I think about.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm very picky about reins. Back when I used to buy them because they were pretty I managed to accumulate more than 2 :lol:
Take any possible buys and run it along the outside edge of your little and ring fingers. If its irritating after just a few rubs imagine what its going to be like after a few hours in your hand. I know that has nothing to do with bits but figured I'd throw in my 2¢ :wink:


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

thanks dumas and vida. I never considered my own comfort as far as reins go....I really havent rode Major enough for that to be an issue. Wich right now I cant....but my goal is to take him on some of those long trail rides, so I will keep your tips in mind. Id hate to get out riding on a long trail and wind up with sore hands about halfway lol. Vida all tack tips are welcome on this thread, since im getting Major all new tack.


----------

